# ...



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

I think we all know what I'm talking about...


----------



## D5 (Jun 23, 2003)

It was an ugly game, in my opinion. The Warriors played below average in the 2nd quarter but stepped up in the 3rd quarter. The Kings' turnovers seem to have cost you guys the game, not to mention the defensive meltdown in the 3rd quarter (against our second unit!). I'm just glad the streak is over.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

2 loses at home in a row


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

How did Mo Evans ?


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>italianBBlover</b>!
> How did Mo Evans ?


6-11 for 13 Points and 3 O Rebs


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>D5</b>!
> The Kings' turnovers seem to have cost you guys the game, not to mention the defensive meltdown in the 3rd quarter (against our second unit!).


:yes: :sigh:

Who would have thought that they would go 2-3 on a homestand?


----------

